# Free polling service....



## Mike C

Where did you end up buying your house?


----------



## mavdog32

Ended up renting for the time being until I can go check out the areas yall recommended in person.


----------



## mavdog32

I rented in riverview, my boat will be staying in the garage, hopefully i get to keep my lower unit haha


----------



## Mike C

I'm just up the road from you. 
Did you rent a place on the river?


----------



## mavdog32

Nah I rented down in rivercrest. Trying to save up some money for the inevitable bleeding of my bank account that happens when we buy a house.


----------



## Mike C

Yeah, that can be painful. 
We bought a little over three years ago and still sink money into improvements whenever possible. 

I think I know where your general location is. If I'm correct you're about 7-8 miles west of me.


----------



## mavdog32

I smoke a lot of que and fish even more, you are always welcome.


----------



## Mike C

Awesome, thanks for the offer. 
We did a bit on the smoker this weekend. 










Gonna head out in the morning to take the boys scalloping.


----------



## mavdog32

Nice! 

Lemme know how it goes, thats one thing I have never done


----------



## Mike C

One of the members from Jacksonville went last week and limited out in like two hours. 
This will be my third time and the first time for the boys. 
I'm gonna take the go-pro and hopefully get some good footage. 

I'm at Alex's b-ball practice right now, but I might as well give you my number. 

813-205-5424


----------



## Mike C

This was John's post from last week.


----------



## mavdog32

That's awesome, hopefully you all can pull off the same!


----------



## Tom Ilg

Mav, glad you made it safely....what time frame did they give you for your boat?


----------



## mavdog32

Thanks Tom. I thought I was going to mould 2 weeks ago but haven't heard anything. My guess is end of August delivery.


----------



## Mike C

Mav,
What boat are you having built?


----------



## mavdog32

Kevin and the guys are building me an EVO X. 

How did yall do scalloping?


----------



## Guest

mavdog32 said:


> Kevin and the guys are building me an EVO X.
> 
> How did yall do scalloping?


Publix! No bag limit, leaves more time for fishing!


----------



## Mike C

mavdog32 said:


> Kevin and the guys are building me an EVO X.
> 
> How did yall do scalloping?



Boatbrains has the right idea. 
I mentioned the Publix thing just before we left the house. 
We went out of Crystal River, just a bit south of the river where all the boats were collecting. 
In three hours, we got ten. 

We moved at least 8-10 times trying to locate them. 
There wasn't really anybody doing much collecting. 

Last year was so much better, even the last week of the season. 
We dumped them back in the water to fight another day. 

I hear Steinhatchee is much better but we'll try that on another trip.


----------



## Guest

Closure is near!


----------



## mavdog32

Cant tell you how many times I get the " Wouldnt it have been cheaper" question when I go lobstering, spearfishing, offshore fishing. She's probably right but where is the fun in that!?


----------



## Mike C

It's much cheaper and quicker to go to the store and buy fish, fowl and meat. 
Doing so would leave me a ton of extra time. 
Having all that extra time would make me think about going hunting, shooting or fishing. If I did that, I would need guns, ammo, rods, reels and a boat. 
Since I have all those things, why would I want to waste my time shopping when I could be out having some fun in the sun?

It's a vicious circle.


----------



## Guest

The scallop madness will end soon though, start making other plans.

You can not pull this much of a resource from anywhere and expect it to last! My local economy is going to seriously suffer because the poor habits we have created here. I am all for it if it’s your thing! I just know what is happening to the resource and FWC and local businesses are turning a blind eye at the moment because of $$$ and that is saddening.


----------



## Mike C

Boatbrains said:


> The scallop madness will end soon though, start making other plans.
> 
> You can not pull this much of a resource from anywhere and expect it to last! My local economy is going to seriously suffer because the poor habits we have created here. I am all for it if it’s your thing! I just know what is happening to the resource and FWC and local businesses are turning a blind eye at the moment because of $$$ and that is saddening.


Government entities continue to let $$ be the item that drives decisions.

I lived out west for 17yrs and noticed the same thing with respect to deer, elk and antelope populations. 
As their population increased
they continued issuing tags until a decline was observed. 
Once in decline, they would close or severely restrict opportunities until the population stabilized. 
Then, the process would start all over again. 

I would say that they didn't learn from their mistakes but that's incorrect. The game managers fought the lawmakers and lost every time. 

Game and fish management should be left to the people in charge of their wellbeing, not left up to public votes or community profits. 
It sickens me.


----------



## Mike C

Mav,
Sorry about the derailment.
I'm conditioned to believe that if an OP doesn't get derailed, "people ain't talkin."


----------



## mavdog32

Haha, no worries. I was honestly kinda wondering about the bag limit anyways as it seemed high. I've seen few pictures and videos of scalloping madness and it seems like it would be hard to sustain those quantities. Then again, I'm not a biologists so what do I know.


----------



## Tom Ilg

@Boatbrains 

Yep, Publix not only saves time, but is probably cheaper as well.


----------



## mavdog32

@Mike C is there a freshwater lake around here I can dunk the boat in after running it? I am having a hard time finding a lake with a ramp!


----------



## Mike C

There's a small one on Rhodine Rd that has a dirt launch area. It might be big enough to dunk and start the engine, but I've never looked closely at it. 


Boyette
Riverview, FL 33569
https://maps.app.goo.gl/tnaEvqH1Xjnk5FnR9

Otherwise, nothing that I'm aware of. We don't have many options to do that.


----------

